# opinion of circle j living quarter horse trailers



## julie51 (Aug 14, 2011)

I am trailer shopping and would like some input on quality trailers on market 
Thanks, Julie


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

In different parts of the country different brands are more popular. A few years back featherlight didn't impress me but they now have a really nice LQ. I am a Sundowner owner but some people don't like them. My friend say Dream coach is a top trailer but they have had problems that no one can seem to fix.
You couldn't give me a Bison, although my friend like hers but if she had a nicer trailer she may then see the difference. My sisters exiss fell apart quickly


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

i just purchased a brand new Adam trailer 3 months ago, and I love it. the price was great, and the standard options were optional on most other models and brands I looked at. I've also heard good things about Eclipse trailers, if you are looking for a less expensive starter trailer.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Unless you are buying used, Circle J is not made any longer.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't have living quarters but I love my 4 Star!


----------

